# 3D Printing



## Catfish Dan (Apr 12, 2011)

We just watched a cool clip on youtube about 3D printing-






Has anyone else considered how cool this would be for aquarium backgrounds?


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

I've seen the process before, very cool. I don't think you'll see them in the home anytime soon at $20,000 to $50,000 a piece. :lol: But yeah, I bet it could be great for aquarium backgrounds.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Depending on size, they're available from around $1000 and up.
http://www.engadget.com/2013/01/29/3d-printer-guide/


----------



## Catfish Dan (Apr 12, 2011)

But- there are companys that will "print" them for you!

http://www.shapeways.com/

You just send them your design and they'll create your 3D object, for a fee of course. You can go on to provide the design for others to purchase. I see tremendous potential here


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Indeed, there is potential. :wink:


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

GTZ said:


> Depending on size, they're available from around $1000 and up.
> http://www.engadget.com/2013/01/29/3d-printer-guide/


Wow, the articles I read in the past couple of months didn't mention that.


----------

